# Where's Derrel?



## tecboy (Jan 5, 2015)

Did I miss something going on this forum?


----------



## Designer (Jan 5, 2015)

Send him a PM.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe having a life?


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2015)

He went into witness protection until January 13 after the National Championship Game.

Or he's just been quiet because of the play-offs and he's been shooting a lot, which requires editing time.


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2015)

He needs to get back here!!!    He's missed!    No outside life allowed!!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd also noticed he's been missing for a few weeks.  Figured he's been busy with the holidays and work.  

He is needed back though - he gives great advice!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 5, 2015)

He's probably busy cleanin his collection of 50mm lenses.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2015)

I have him, locked in the cellar. Bwahahaha!!!

Everybody who wants me to let him out so he can get back to TPF, please send me $5 cash immediately. 

If you want me to keep him locked away, please send me $1000 cash immediately.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2015)

No, seriously, last I heard he'd gone down to the TPF cafe to get a burrito.  Might've gotten a bad one...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2015)

sm4him said:


> No, seriously, last I heard he'd gone down to the TPF cafe to get a burrito. * Might've gotten a bad one...*


That implies there are good ones...  Terri doesn't buy anything unless it's passed its self-buy date and able to jump into the shopping cart on its own!


----------



## Overread (Jan 5, 2015)

Terri I left you a note about Derrel in your In-Tray ages ago!

Derrel and Mana eloped a few weeks back. That's why Manahiem hasn't been around moderating either. You were supposed to sign the congratulations card and then mail it onto them both.













Though seriously it's probably just christmas and family madness - or he's "gone-fishin" as he does from time to time.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 5, 2015)

In that case... he's busy getting it on


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been wondering the same thing! Just figured it was the holidays.


----------



## manny212 (Jan 5, 2015)

The Dingo took him !


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 5, 2015)

Gosh, he replied to my FaceBook post about Ohio State football and Oregon last week ... or something like that.

Just make a thread about those "deadfull" O' Ducks and I'm sure he'll show up


----------



## runnah (Jan 5, 2015)

Just start a thread about how great Canon is and he'll show up.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I have him, locked in the cellar. Bwahahaha!!!
> 
> Everybody who wants me to let him out so he can get back to TPF, please send me $5 cash immediately.
> 
> If you want me to keep him locked away, please send me $1000 cash immediately.



Sharon, you can have him to do what you will with him. Consider it a Christmas present. My only request is NO PICTURES please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rolflmao


----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2015)

ronlane said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I have him, locked in the cellar. Bwahahaha!!!
> ...



Ah, THAT will cost you BIG, Ron!


----------



## manny212 (Jan 5, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Christmas





ronlane said:


> Sharon, you can have him to do what you will with him. Consider it a Christmas present. My only request is NO PICTURES please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rolflmao




YIKES !!! Can you imagine pictures !!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 5, 2015)

Good God, round up a posse. We lost 1.
My dad would always say, 'where was the last place we saw them' ?


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 5, 2015)

With Waldo


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2015)

Darrel is currently wrapped up in his _TPF Photographer Across America_ project.  He's shipping himself hither and yon, meeting fellow TPFers for a week, then off to the next member.  He's stalled right now because someone lost the $5 bill.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Good God, round up a posse. We lost 1.
> My dad would always say, 'where was the last place we saw them' ?



Huh.
MY dad would always say, "Quick, get in the car and let's leave before they decide to come back."


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2015)

The holidays and life may have something to do with Derrel's. It's not the first. I bet he'll be back when he's ready to return.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 5, 2015)

And in the meantime, we could start a thread "Things we always wanted to ask Derrel"... so that he has something to look forward to when he comes back.  Of course, this DOES have the potential of going off-topic rather quickly.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 5, 2015)

pgriz said:


> And in the meantime, we could start a thread "Things we always wanted to ask Derrel"... so that he has something to look forward to when he comes back.  Of course, this DOES have the potential of going off-topic rather quickly.



I want to ask Derrel, "Are you still reading Ken Rockwell?"


----------



## snerd (Jan 5, 2015)

Derrel........... do you still hate the Canon 7DII?      





..........................................


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 5, 2015)

D is with Thom Hogan.  One of them is picking the others brain.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 5, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> D is with Thom Hogan.  One of them is picking the others brain.



I dunno.  That could get messy.  Really messy.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2015)

pgriz said:


> And in the meantime, we could start a thread "Things we always wanted to ask Derrel"........



OK        .


----------



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2015)

He Ninjas in and out of here.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 5, 2015)

480sparky said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > And in the meantime, we could start a thread "Things we always wanted to ask Derrel"........
> ...



Sparky, that is good leadership.  And if your thread goes south (not that there is anything wrong with "south"), you can be the proud owner of a locked thread.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Sparky, that is good leadership.  And if your thread goes south (not that there is anything wrong with "south"), you can be the proud owner of a locked thread.



I'll just add it to my collection!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I saw his picture on a carton of Milk.


----------



## snerd (Jan 5, 2015)

He got butthurt over a couple of threads and the lively discussion that ensued. He took his ball and went home. I think I said something to tick him off, but it wasn't intentional. I love the guy. Always so informative and knowledgeable! I've apologized in other threads, but I guess he's having none of it. But, I don't think it was just little 'ole me. I know I'm not that important of a player.

Derrel............ phone home!!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2016)

he's gone again ...
but alive on facebook


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 19, 2016)

Ive been missing too but none of you SOBs noticed that did you.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2016)

By the way, has anyone seen BananaRepublic lately ??


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> By the way, has anyone seen BananaRepublic lately ??


..


BananaRepublic said:


> Ive been missing too but none of you SOBs noticed that did you.


..
Never mind ...


----------



## jaomul (Jun 19, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> By the way, has anyone seen BananaRepublic lately ??



Is this person a forum member?????


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2016)

He is alive and doing well. Just send him a PM.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 19, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Ive been missing too but none of you SOBs noticed that did you.




I noticed after I cleared my "ignore" list.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been wondering here lately about Derrell, I miss his presence and knowledgeable answers.  Hope he comes back.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> He is alive and doing well. Just send him a PM.


Who?  BananaRepublic?


----------



## otherprof (Jun 19, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> By the way, has anyone seen BananaRepublic lately ??


Who? (Sorry, I couldn't stop myself.)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Darrell *oh *Darrell*, where are you.  Come back *Darrell*.




If this does't work he won't be back.  He hates it when you misspell his name.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> *Darrell *or *Darrell*, where are you.  Come back *Darrell*.
> 
> If this does't work he won't be back.  He hates it when you misspell his name.


I've seen Larry, just not Derrel or Darrel.


----------

